# Tory Burch Dust bag?



## michelle4444

I own 2 pair of Tory Burch flats, one pair I bought from Nordstrom and the other I bought from a TB boutique in LA. None of these came with dust bags. I have seen several pair on ebay being advertised as, "comes with dust bags." I have never seen dust bags. If you own these shoes- did yours come with a dust bag?


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

No...none of mine came with dust bags!!!


----------



## peafleut

Nope, I have probably 11 pairs of TB's and none of them have come with a  dust bag. I have heard though that the limited edition satin pairs with crystal emblems (I believe) came with a dust bag, don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Piachu

I just bought a pair from Nordys and it didn't come with a dust bag.


----------



## SassySarah

I have about 20 pairs, no dust bags.


----------



## nancyxwu

It could be the sellers include a dust bag, not tory burch.  I'd try asking the seller if it's a tory burch dust bag or another random dust bag.


----------



## michelle4444

Thanks


----------



## nancyxwu

And if you have worries about authentication, I'm sure the ladies on here can do that for you.


----------



## ayla

I just wanted to add, I have serveral pairs of Tory Burch shoes and none of them came with dusters. Perhaps Tory just doesn't have dusters?


----------



## peace43

No dust bags for my Revas.  I purchased them at Bloomies.


----------



## misschris113

hey ladies, 

so i recently bought a pair of tory burch flats and mine came with a dust bag...now im thinking that maybe they aren't authentic.  A friend of mine said that she buys stuff off ebay all the time so i bought my flats from there. Now im worried that i just wasted money on fake shoes! how can i tell if they are real or not? i can upload some pics of them later tonight if that helps.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## MJDaisy

misschris113 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> so i recently bought a pair of tory burch flats and mine came with a dust bag...now im thinking that maybe they aren't authentic.  A friend of mine said that she buys stuff off ebay all the time so i bought my flats from there. Now im worried that i just wasted money on fake shoes! how can i tell if they are real or not? i can upload some pics of them later tonight if that helps.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!




i have 3 pairs of revas. all purchased from authentic sellers (neiman marcus, cusp, & nordstrom). My black revas from Neiman marcus came with a dustbag. My other pairs from cusp & nordstrom do not have dustbags.

i think yours are authentic if purchased from a trustworthy seller!


----------



## pixiejenna

i bougt a pair of eddies directly from a TB store and I did not get a dust bag for them.


----------



## Torybri

Five pairs of Revas for me.  Three from Tory Burch Boutique, one from Nordstroms and one from Holt Renfrew and no dust bags with any of them.


----------



## Stophle

I've purchased one pair directly from the TB boutique (just last week, in fact) and didn't receive a dustbag. I have purchased 4 more pairs from trusted sellers and none of them came with dustbags either.


----------



## hotshothottie

Never seen dust bags on any of mine from anywhere!


----------



## Stophle

Update: Just bought two more pairs of Revas from the outlet last night and neither came with dustbags.


----------



## MJDaisy

Stophle said:


> Update: Just bought two more pairs of Revas from the outlet last night and neither came with dustbags.



there's an outlet?!?


----------



## Stophle

MJDaisy said:


> there's an outlet?!?



Sure.  I don't know how many there are, but there is one at the Cypress outlet mall in Houston.


----------



## frankiextah

question for you all - what is the color of the dust bag you receive, if you did receive them with your shoes ? just wanted to help advise if you indeed receive a pair of fake shoes. 

the 3-T patterned fabric dust bag in orange and fuchsia pink (the only dust bag known for the brand) only comes with leather handbags (not even with fabric / synthetic summer bags). as of now, no dust bag of any kind is developed for seasonal shoes.


----------



## MJDaisy

frankiextah said:


> question for you all - what is the color of the dust bag you receive, if you did receive them with your shoes ? just wanted to help advise if you indeed receive a pair of fake shoes.
> 
> the 3-T patterned fabric dust bag in orange and fuchsia pink (the only dust bag known for the brand) only comes with leather handbags (not even with fabric / synthetic summer bags). as of now, no dust bag of any kind is developed for seasonal shoes.



i have the 3t orange and fuschia pink dustbag with my shoes....i purchased all of mine from authentic retailers...wondering if maybe they gave me a clutch dustbag or something with the shoes by mistake? It is kind of a large dustbag to go with the shoes (the shoes don't really fit in it!) I don't think I got fakes considering where i purchased my shoes.


----------



## heavenrain

I have spotted this pair online and everything about them make me think they are real, except the dust bag that comes with. Can this be a LE thing, new edition or it just simply fake? I haven't seen ever a dust bag with reva flats. ...

Here's the links 

http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_1
http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_2
http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_3

Anyone?


----------



## MJDaisy

heavenrain said:


> I have spotted this pair online and everything about them make me think they are real, except the dust bag that comes with. Can this be a LE thing, new edition or it just simply fake? I haven't seen ever a dust bag with reva flats. ...
> 
> Here's the links
> 
> http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_1
> http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_2
> http://img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/21/56/78/40/2156784062_3
> 
> Anyone?



where are those coming from? it looks like the dust bag isn't a tory dust bag so it could be they just are giving you one as a perk...make sure they say made in brazil.


----------



## Torybri

For me it's hard to tell if they are real or not.  The best way to tell if they are fakes is to look on the inside part of the shoe.  If there is NO seam halfway along the inside part of the shoe on the inside part of the foot they might be real.  I don't see a seam on these ones.  Real Tory Burch Reva flats only have seams on the heel.  What is the price? And where are they shipped from is the next thing.  They must be made in Brazil to be real.  Good luck


----------



## heavenrain

thank you, yes, I asked about the dust bag and she said it's from other pair of shoes she just wanted it for wrapping. I asked for the inside of the shoes and I got those pics : 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/p2250007r.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/p2250008.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/p2250010.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/p2250005b.jpg/

 she sells it for $115 , so it's a great deal considering the pair it's new and they are revas 

Could you please take a look?  The first line is hard to see but it says made in brazil, so that's a good sign I guess? never own a pair so tha't why I need your help


----------



## Torybri

heavenrain said:


> thank you, yes, I asked about the dust bag and she said it's from other pair of shoes she just wanted it for wrapping. I asked for the inside of the shoes and I got those pics :
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/p2250007r.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/p2250008.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/p2250010.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/p2250005b.jpg/
> 
> she sells it for $115 , so it's a great deal considering the pair it's new and they are revas
> 
> Could you please take a look?  The first line is hard to see but it says made in brazil, so that's a good sign I guess? never own a pair so tha't why I need your help


They certainly look real.  Does the seller have good feedback?  I would have been nice if she sent a picture to make sure there was no seam mid way on the shoe.   From the pictures all the writing and size info seams to be correct but I can tell which side of the shoe it is on.  My all have the writing on the same side a my pinky toes not my big toes (if that makes sense)  They look real and for $115 they seem like a pretty good deal


----------



## heavenrain

she's pretty new but the feedback is 100% positive. The inside seam is in the  part where the heel is and the rest of the shoe inside doesn't have seam. 
The sticker on the sole is round and transparent as it should be but it says 7M and the inside sizing says 7 1/2 so that's incorrect right? It should be the same ... I don't know, I started to think it's a well-made fake...


----------



## Torybri

heavenrain said:


> she's pretty new but the feedback is 100% positive. The inside seam is in the  part where the heel is and the rest of the shoe inside doesn't have seam.
> The sticker on the sole is round and transparent as it should be but it says 7M and the inside sizing says 7 1/2 so that's incorrect right? It should be the same ... I don't know, I started to think it's a well-made fake...


Hummm.  This sticker on the bottom should say the same size as the inside, so that's kind of odd.  There should only be one seam on the outer part of the shoe and that is the seam at the heel (on the outside of the shoe)  If there is a seem on the outer part of the shoe midway along the inner part of the foot area then they are fakes for sure.  I'm not sure what to say.  Are these slightly worn or brand new?


----------



## Dizzyedge

Nope- I have 2 pairs of Revas, one bought at Nordstrom, one sent directly from Tory Burch. This is how they come packaged:


----------



## SwiftyTK

michelle4444 said:


> I own 2 pair of Tory Burch flats, one pair I bought from Nordstrom and the other I bought from a TB boutique in LA. None of these came with dust bags. I have seen several pair on ebay being advertised as, "comes with dust bags." I have never seen dust bags. If you own these shoes- did yours come with a dust bag?



I just received a pair of Tory Burch sandals from Nordstroms today. And they did come with a dust bag. Also the pair of Tory Burch shoes I bought last year from Nordstroms came with a dust bag as well.


----------



## RacheyDee

So I know this thread seems specficially about shoes, but I'm wondering about handbags? Do they typically come with the dust bag or no? I know with Kate Spade that retail store bags come with dust bags, but MFF bags do not.  Wondering if Tory is the same?


----------



## pursesandoxies

RacheyDee said:


> So I know this thread seems specficially about shoes, but I'm wondering about handbags? Do they typically come with the dust bag or no? I know with Kate Spade that retail store bags come with dust bags, but MFF bags do not.  Wondering if Tory is the same?


TB leather bags come with the dustbag.  Nylon and other material bags don't.  KS MFF leather bags used to come with the dustbags.  It stopped a little over a year ago though =(


----------



## honey52

every time i've ordered from the online website, things are well packaged and dust bags have come with ever purchase. can't say the same for in the boutiques. on a side note, you can find plenty TB dust bags for shoes at nordstrom rack when they get TB shoes!


----------



## honey52

this includes earrings and jewelry too! online sales always come with beautiful packaging


----------

